# Sweaty Hands, Leather Wrapped Steering Wheel



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Is it true that sweat damages the leather on the steering wheel? If so, how can I alleviate this curse I've got without getting a steering wheel cover?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

rustinn said:


> Is it true that sweat damages the leather on the steering wheel? If so, how can I alleviate this curse I've got without getting a steering wheel cover?


Yes it true after a while the leather starts to rub off. That's the reason I got a steering wheel cover on it the day of delivery.


----------



## sheleb1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Had a 2007 Malibu with leather wrapped steering wheel for 4 years, and in that time my sweaty hands did not do any noticable damage.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

sheleb1 said:


> Had a 2007 Malibu with leather wrapped steering wheel for 4 years, and in that time my sweaty hands did not do any noticable damage.


My 2008 Coablt leather steering wheel within about a year it started to fade from the sunlight and in certain places the leather was rubbing off.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

The leather they use today is pretty hearty compared to the more subtle stuff they used before. I would think that the oils from you skin and sweat would leave shiney spots more then wear spots. I am 99.99% sure, so that means I don't know.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

After a year and a half I started to notice mine deteriorating, but the week I got a cover was the same week I ended up trading my Cruze in for the Silverado. Go with a cover, preferably a mesh one so the heat doesn't affect it as much and burn your hands when you get in the car. (I hated that about the leather wheel, always so hot)


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

I always use the same leather cleaner/conditioner I use on the seats to clean/condition the steering wheel leather. When I sold my 10+ year old Elipse earlier this summer, the leather on the steering wheel was as good as new.


----------



## cruze2011white (Feb 2, 2011)

All you have to do is keep it clean and protect it. What ever you don't use armoral its not made for leather and will ruin it. Dirt is just as bad as water, if you keep it clean you shouldn't have a problem at all.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

I use Meguire's Gold Class leather cleaner/dressing on my cars. The leather wrapped steering wheel on my '97 Civic is in like new condition. It's the only leather in the car, but I give it going over every few months or so.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Could buy racing gloves, but just don't race, but that would also solve the problem as you will be walking. 88 Supra has a leather steering wheel, still in perfect condition. So did my 92 DeVille.

Ask me in twenty years how the leather wrapped steering wheel in my Cruze holds up. If it's not a pile of rust then, a daily driver. Never drove my Supra or DeVille on winter salted roads.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Well a cover is out of question (I want to actually enjoy my leather wrapped steering wheel lol) but I am thinking of investing in something to wipe it with. My only fear with that choice is it getting too silky, sticky, or whatever else applying chemicals to leather can do.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

wash your hands or leave a towel in your car to whipe them before you drive


----------



## mr_raider (Aug 13, 2011)

The wheel will be fine. Whirh time it will become smooth from the wear and all the sweat and oils from your hands.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

rustinn said:


> Is it true that sweat damages the leather on the steering wheel? If so, how can I alleviate this curse I've got without getting a steering wheel cover?


*Relax, and wear gloves.*

Vilém B. Haan Sala-Sport Italian leather gloves recommended. The world's finest driving gloves and $8.95 a pair from the Beverly Hills store on Santa Monica Boulevard in 1964. Their value today: Priceless.


----------



## BladeOfAnduril (Apr 27, 2012)

Use a good protectant on it regularly. I use Maguires Ultimate protectant on mine when I wash the car. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

How about one of these? You don't have to worry about oil from your fingers or the steering wheel getting to hot!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

cruzers said:


> How about one of these? You don't have to worry about oil from your fingers or the steering wheel getting to hot!:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and don't forget the ball fringe around the windows!


----------

